# Baghdad imposes new limits on U.S. forces



## AWP (Jul 18, 2009)

I know we all could see this coming, but this fast? I also love how we openly acknowledge that Iran's government is supporting the insurgents in Iraq and yet no one cares about that?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31978823/ns/world_news-washington_post/



> BAGHDAD, Iraq - The Iraqi government has moved to sharply restrict the movement and activities of U.S. forces in a new reading of a six-month-old U.S.-Iraqi security agreement that has startled American commanders and raised concerns about the safety of their troops.
> 
> In a curt missive issued by the Baghdad Operations Command on July 2 — the day after Iraqis celebrated the withdrawal of U.S. troops to bases outside city centers — Iraq's top commanders told their U.S. counterparts to "stop all joint patrols" in Baghdad. It said U.S. resupply convoys could travel only at night and ordered the Americans to "notify us immediately of any violations of the agreement."


----------



## Looon (Jul 18, 2009)

I was time to get out of there some time ago.......complete pullout.


----------



## shadoload (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah it is time to give them back there country, I fear that we will be right back in there in a few years though.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 18, 2009)

Looon said:


> I was time to get out of there some time ago.......complete pullout.



I've always argued against this.  Now?  Not so much.

Bye-bye Iraq.  

We will always honor those who sacrificed so much for you, even if you don't.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 18, 2009)

It is putting a damper on all of us. Across the board.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 18, 2009)

I never would have said this a year ago, but it's time to unass the AO.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Burn all our shit and leave, don't let the hajj have anything...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2009)

I've said for a long time "Bring them HOME!"
We also need to stop any aid to the Iraqi's; let them pay for all support/services.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 18, 2009)

This next rotation sounds like its really gonna suck ass.

Crip


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 18, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Burn all our shit and leave, don't let the hajj have anything...



That sounds like the best option.  It seems like they may be trying to push every one out any way.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 18, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I've said for a long time "Bring them HOME!"
> We also need to stop any aid to the Iraqi's; let them pay for all support/services.



Yeah it's funny how they talk shit about us and want us gone...but still want us to pay for everything.

Reminds me of bratty college kids. They want to be grown-ups and call the shots, so long as mom and dad still foot all the bills. ha ha


----------

